# Droid RAZR HD



## INeedaDroid2GROM (Dec 16, 2011)

What do you guys think? I think it looks sexy 



 but if Sony, HTC, or Motorola release some quality Nexi in a few months, this phone would seem a little outdated.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

Isn't there a news post around here discussing it already? Even if there isn't, how does this have anything to do with the D2(G)?

Sent from my DROID2 Global


----------

